# Thinner parting tool for pen turning



## BigShed (Mar 3, 2012)

Been doing a fair bit of threading with  dies for kitless pens lately. One of the operations is cutting a recess  at end of the thread next to the shoulder.

I was using a 3/32" (2.38mm) thick parting tool for this, but it really was a bit on the thick side and looked a little too wide for the amount of thread on most pens.

Whilst browsing through Ebay (as you do) I came across a 1/16" (1.6mm) thick parting tool complete with holder.

eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d

It arrived on Friday and I have been using it today and it certainly makes a big difference.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 3, 2012)

That's the one I have Fred. Also got the thicker one. I like the thin one best. Very nice for what we need.


----------



## BigShed (Mar 3, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> That's the one I have Fred. Also got the thicker one. I like the thin one best. Very nice for what we need.



Just goes to show that great minds think alike!:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 3, 2012)

BigShed said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > That's the one I have Fred. Also got the thicker one. I like the thin one best. Very nice for what we need.
> ...


Yes, it seems to be so.:biggrin: One thing I found with parting off a work piece, when I first got these tools. The little nib that breaks off with the part I need to use. Mike Roux told me to lean the blade a little to the left, when sharpening the end. Solved that problem. JFYI


----------



## rherrell (Mar 3, 2012)

Never mind.:biggrin:

Why can't we delete posts?


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's one from Warren Cutlery only .040" thick. â€œDUALTOOLâ€ CHATTER & CUTOFF TOOL

I have most of their tools. I like them and use the round carbide cutter and 1/8" cobalt cutter quite a bit. With the carbide cutter, I prefer to use the long handle that comes with the cutoff tool.

They are perhaps a little pricey ... I can't believe the replacement carbide cutter is $18. I have just been resharpening mine with a diamond stone. It will last me quite a while.


----------



## monophoto (Mar 3, 2012)

One of the profound lessons my Dad taught me is that you can never have enough tools


----------



## mredburn (Mar 3, 2012)

30860 CUT OFF TOOL BLADE

$17.00 for a .040 cutt off blade


----------



## Haynie (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks.  I have one of those under my metal lathe in a cabinet and I could not for the life of me figure out what it was for.


----------



## Rich L (Mar 3, 2012)

I use a Nikcole mini-systems grooving and parting tool - tool width is .7mm and they go down to .5mm if you want.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Gilrock (Mar 3, 2012)

I recently bought a Sorby Thin Kerf Parting Tool that is 1/16".  But I'm noticing a lot of nice kitless pens posted that don't seem like anything was done at the back of the threads.  I was about ready to ask what are people doing...removing some of the threads inside the cap?  I just tried to make a cap and I spent over an hour trying to get the cap to fully seat.  I had to turn down the threads at the end with the parting tool much further than what I see in others pens.

Gil


----------



## frank123 (Mar 3, 2012)

A parting tool is probably the simplest of cutting tool to make.  Just a piece of high carbon or tool steel with the front edge ground to the shape you want and heat treated (a very simple process for a tool like this).

Try looking around over at on line metals for some ideas of what is available to make one from  Order Tool Steel Rectangle Alloys 1018, A2, D2, H13, O1, S7, W1 in Small Quantities at OnlineMetals.com

I'm sure that these steels and sizes are available pretty much everywhere in the world from local sources.


----------



## drgoretex (Mar 3, 2012)

I go cheap for that sort of thing.  I pick up cheap or used flat blade screwdrivers, and grind the tips to whatever I want.  Great for very narrow parting tools, scrapers, etc.  And if you run out of blade, grind another.  Only cost a buck (or less).

Ken


----------



## ashur (Mar 3, 2012)

mredburn said:


> 30860 CUT OFF TOOL BLADE
> 
> $17.00 for a .040 cutt off blade


 

You can get a small box of high speed steel blades (including a cut-off like this) at Harbor Fright <bg> for about $10 (less coupons and sales).  The number is Item # 40088 and in has one "HSS parting tool" in each box.

Al


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 3, 2012)

I've got a delta thickness planer that uses throw away blades.  As they wore out I just set them aside thinking there has to be a use for these.  (maybe marking knives) HSS 1/2" wide and 13" long.  Then I got my lathe and saw the small parting tool that came with it.  I cut each blade in half grind off the sharp edges and put a profile on the end that  I want.  Two  0.060" thick parting tools from each, made with something that normally I would have thrown out.  

Now if I could just think of a way to make a handle that will hold them securely yet allow me to change blades when they get to short.   Oh well wood is cheap and it doesn't take long to turn a new handle when needed.


----------



## BigShed (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, there are certainly a lot of parting tool ideas here!

The reason I bought the one on Ebay is not just for the 1/16" blade but also the nice little holder that fits directly in to one of QCTP tool holders.

The same people sell the blades seaprately as well for about $A4.50 (maybe slightly more in North American pesos:tongue

SPARE PARTING BLADES: 1/2" x 1/16" x 4" HSS | eBay


I think some people overlooked the fact that this was meant for a metal lathe, I have also made thin parting tools for my wood lathe from a variety of materials, including hacksaw blades and kitchen knifes.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 3, 2012)

Its a great price since it includes the holder and the blade should be decent steel.


----------

